# Duda con valor de resistencia.



## Joze18 (Dic 19, 2018)

Buenas, 

Es una duda un poco estupida pero soy nuevo en electronica y no me apaño muy bien.

Para montar una placa necesito el valor de una resistencia 1.2k2 esa K en medio significa que el valor es 1220 ohmnios verdad?

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2018)

Podría ser 1,2 k 2 ¿Watts?

k es kilo = 1.000 , así que es 1.200 Ohms , es muy probable que el 2 final se refiera a la potencia.

Foto de la plaqueta o del circuito dónde nombra esa resistencia ?!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2018)

¿ Estas seguro de haber mirado correctamente el valor ?

¿ No habrá sido 1,2KΩ ? 

1220 existe pero no es de serie normal.


----------



## Joze18 (Dic 19, 2018)

Pues ese valor es el que pone en la pcb aqui os adjunto imagen.
Ya se que no es una resistencia normal, pero podria conseguir el valor juntando dos resistencias en serie verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2018)

Si el circuito requiere de una resistencia de precisión lo justifica y habría que armarla con resistencias al 1 % , sinó  no ya que al ser del 5% , el 5% de 1.200 es 60.

Probá con 1k2 normalita.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 19, 2018)

Cual es el uso que tiene esa  placa?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2018)

Joze18 dijo:


> Ya se que no es una resistencia normal, pero podria conseguir el valor juntando dos resistencias en serie verdad?


Acá tenés un programa que te permite obtener una resistencia de "valor raro" usando dos resistencias en paralelo: Transformación de Linkwitz + PCB

*PD:* A mí me parece que eso de 1.2K2 y 1.2K1 es una forma de hacer referencia a dos resistencias distintas pero del mismo valor, por que esa nomenclatura no es NADA normal. Para mí que son dos resistencias iguales de 1.2K (que no lo escriben 1K2 por que sería 1K21 y 1K22 => eso confundiría aún más )


----------



## Decibel150 (Dic 30, 2018)

Alguien puede indicarme el valor de esta resistencia... Fijándome en la tabla de internet, el negro no puede ser la primera banda, ni tolerancia , alguien puede sacarme de dudas. Gracias de ante mano.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2018)

para leerla debes poner la banda roja a la izquierda
Entonces tienes rojo, violeta, marrón, es decir 270 el dorado es el multiplicado 0.1 por lo que el valor ahora es 27 y la banda negra tolerancia del 1%
Puedes verificarlo *aqui*


----------



## Decibel150 (Dic 30, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> para leerla debes poner la banda roja a la izquierda
> Entonces tienes rojo, violeta, marrón, es decir 270 el dorado es el multiplicado 0.1 por lo que el valor ahora es 27 y la banda negra tolerancia del 1%
> Puedes verificarlo *aqui*



Hola, acabo de revisar la pagina que me has pasado y en tolerancia no me sale la opción del negro, en este caso la resistencia se coge como una de 4 bandas? rojo, violeta, gris, dorado = 2.7 5% Ohms


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 30, 2018)

Si no está quemada, yo usaría el Óhmetro del Multímetro.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2018)

Es de 5 bandas, rojo, violeta, marrón, dorado, negro, cuantas bandas cuentas?
Si la tercer banda, es gris entonces el valor es 27.8 ohms 1%


----------



## Decibel150 (Dic 30, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Es de 5 bandas, rojo, violeta, marrón, dorado, negro, cuantas bandas cuentas?



Si, pero en la calculadora online que me has pasado, como tolerancia no tiene el negro....



D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si no está quemada, yo usaría el Óhmetro del Multímetro.


Esta quemada...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2018)

Que torpe!!!!! claro que la tiene!!!! te fijaste que dice arriba 4 bandas, 5 bandas, 6 bandas??????
Leiste que dice que primero selecciones el número de bandas????
Obvio que por defecto esta seleccionada la de 4 bandas, si tu no le indicas, como prentendes que la calculadora sepa que son 5 bandas.
Selecciona primero la opción 5 bandas


----------



## Decibel150 (Dic 30, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Que torpe!!!!! claro que la tiene!!!! te fijaste que dice arriba 4 bandas, 5 bandas, 6 bandas??????
> Leiste que dice que primero selecciones el número de bandas????
> Obvio que por defecto esta seleccionada la de 4 bandas, si tu no le indicas, como prentendes que la calculadora sepa que son 5 bandas.
> Selecciona primero la opción 5 bandas



* En tolerancia no me sale la opción del negro*

*




*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 30, 2018)

Decibel150 dijo:


> Esta quemada.


Entonces con ver el circuito se puede determinar el valor, si no igual, uno que funcione.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2018)

Usa el Buscador y lee otras consultas sobre resistencias , esa banda negra que también podría ser violeta , es un coeficiente de temperatura.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2018)

La resistencia esta en buen estado, cual es el problema? si esta puede ser medida?


----------



## Decibel150 (Dic 30, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Usa el Buscador y lee otras consultas sobre resistencias , esa banda negra que también podría ser violeta , es un coeficiente de temperatura.
> 
> Saludos !


Pero si fuera en ese caso, seria mas común que fuera con 6 bandas y no con 5...


pandacba dijo:


> La resistencia esta en buen estado, cual es el problema? si esta puede ser medida?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 174783



Resumidamente esta resistencia:  




su valor es de *27.8 ohms 1%, Corrígeme si me equivoco.*


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2018)

Según la tabla que adjunte, es de ese valor
Puedes medirla?


----------



## Decibel150 (Dic 30, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Según la tabla que adjunte, es de ese valor
> Puedes medirla?


No...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 30, 2018)

Lo malo de no leer bien los posts da por resultado lo siguiente:


Decibel150 dijo:


> Está quemada.





pandacba dijo:


> ¿Puedes medirla?





Decibel150 dijo:


> No


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 31, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Lo malo de no leer bien los posts da por resultado lo siguiente:


No solo que no leen con atención los post, sino que ademas inventan códigos de colores de resistencias nuevos...el negro tolernacia 1%??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 31, 2018)

El problema es que 27.8 *no es un valor estándar en ninguna serie*... pero sí es estándard 28.7 en las E48, E96 y E192.


----------



## leonardoxx (Jun 13, 2019)

hola amigos llevo un tiempo aprendiendo sobre electronica y hace unos dias reparando un aparato vi que la falla era una resistencia rota, leyendo por internet vi que es una resistencia fusible... mi pregunta es de que valor es? y si se puede reemplazar por otra? espero sus respuestas!!


----------



## frica (Jun 14, 2019)

Según mis cuentas es una resistencia de 280 ohmios y 2% de tolerancia. Usé la web:

Conversion-calculator-resistor-color-code-band


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2019)

marrón 1
negro 0
negro 0
plateado 0,01
marrón +- 1%

100 * 0,01 =* 1 Ohm +- 1%*


----------



## sebsjata (Jun 14, 2019)

para los que no sepan calcular los valores de las R miren esta pagina http://resistor.cherryjourney.pt/ aparte del valor te dice en que estándar está


----------



## sergiot (Jun 14, 2019)

Como dijo dosmetro, 1ohms al 1%


----------



## frica (Jun 15, 2019)

¡¡Porras!! Ese marrón me pareció rojo. Tuve mis dudas y al final me decanté por el rojo. Siento la mala información.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 15, 2019)

Para que tengan en cuenta, en Witronica (la Wiki del foro), hay calculadora de todo tipo, usenla y van ayudar al foro tambien


----------



## djataru (Jun 15, 2019)

2.78Ω 250PPM/K, he usado electrodroid parece que ese ultimo valor es el coeficiente de temperatura, corregidme


----------



## aav (Jun 18, 2019)

frica dijo:


> ¡¡Porras!! Ese marrón me pareció rojo. Tuve mis dudas y al final me decanté por el rojo. Siento la mala información.



Puede que por contexto (...dicen que es una resistencia fusible) sea razonable pensar que es *marrón* y no *rojo* pero... ¡corno!, yo lo veo rojo también.

Por ejemplo: si veo rojo en lugar de marron (también me da una resistencia de muy bajo valor; casi que no puede medirse bien con un multímetro común) y ni les cuento si en lugar de plateado veo gris... (Allí sí habría una manera de resolver la cuestión por vía de medirla...)

​
Y miren lo que pasa si en vez de plateado "veo" que es GRIS

​
¿Pertencen estos dos valores a alguna familia de resistencias normalizadas?. El primero me suena que no y dudo del 2°...


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 18, 2019)

aav dijo:


> Pertencen estos dos valores a alguna familia de resistencias normalizadas?



Mira el post anterior mío que está el enlace a witronica, allí tienes calculador de valores estandar


----------



## aav (Jun 21, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Mira el post anterior mío que está el enlace a witronica, allí tienes calculador de valores estandar



Asumiendo *"rojo"* y no *"marrón"* surge: 2 Ohm al 2% y menciona que "sería" un _valor no estandar de la serie E48_.  Con marrón es: 1 Ohm al 1% perteneciendo al estandar de la serie E96.

Por otro lado este calculador (http://resistor.cherryjourney.pt/) NO ADMITE "gris" en la posición 4 (El de Digi Key sí lo hace) con lo cual el error de confundir gris x plateado, _*o viceversa*_, no podría darse si uso este calculador del que ahora hablamos y sí podría producirse en el de DigiKey. Igual este error CREO YO no sería compatible con la afirmación "es una resistencia fusible" (si lo fuera) pues la confusión es entre un valor de pocos ohm vs. uno de varios megas.


----------



## arielarocha (Oct 17, 2019)

Estimados, alguien podrà decirme el valor de esta resistencia? es de un cargador de atornillador electrico DeWALT mod DCB107.


----------



## mmartins (Oct 17, 2019)

Creo que es,  0.68 ohms.


----------



## aav (Oct 17, 2019)

Sí, coincido 0,68 ohm con 2% de tolerancia o precisión. 

Entiendo que no hay posibilidad de leerla al revés: Empezando por rojo y cerrando en negro.

No se aprecia (yo no lo aprecio) el tamaño relativo, bien puede ser de 1/4 de watt o de 1watt o hasta 2watt.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 18, 2019)

Leyendo los post asumo que muchos no leen los post, unos están ciegos y otros daltónicos 🤔


----------



## aav (Oct 18, 2019)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Leyendo los post asumo que muchos no leen los post, unos están ciegos y otros daltónicos 🤔



Marrón y no rojo?  ...0,68 ohm al 1%

En números redondos, el 10% de la población mundial posee alguna clase de daltonismo.

De ese 10% el 90% son varones y el resto mujeres (aprox).

Está claro, creo yo, que serlo no es solo confundir, o no distinguir, el par rojo/verde.

En defensa de quienes ven rojo y no marron  digo que los pigmentos rojos, con el tiempo, oxidan y se amarronan...


----------



## Scooter (Oct 18, 2019)

Por desgracia algunos fabricantes también son daltónicos y se ve que cambian el bote de pintura en la fábrica. 
He tenido tiras enteras de resistencias mal.marcadas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2019)

Yo supero todos los exámenes de Daltonismo . . .  en esa foto se ve marrón , también podría ser debido a la iluminación y tipo de cámara fotográfica.


----------



## arielarocha (Oct 18, 2019)

aav dijo:


> Sí, coincido 0,68 ohm con 2% de tolerancia o precisión.
> 
> Entiendo que no hay posibilidad de leerla al revés: Empezando por rojo y cerrando en negro.
> 
> No se aprecia (yo no lo aprecio) el tamaño relativo, bien puede ser de 1/4 de watt o de 1watt o hasta 2watt.


ok ok . muchas gracias!


mmartins dijo:


> Creo que es,  0.68 ohms.


Gracias por su aporte!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 18, 2019)

Yo tengo una bolsa de leds con las patas volteadas pero por las nuevas ideologías de género los anodos se sienten catodos y los catodos se sienten anodos y no podemos discriminarlos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 18, 2019)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Yo tengo una bolsa de leds con las patas volteadas pero por las nuevas ideologías de género los ánodos se sienten cátodos y los cátodos se sienten ánodos, y no podemos discriminarlos.


Moraleja:
En electrónica no nos debe sorprender encontrar voltajes negativos, bifásicos, o trifásicos.
Tenga precaución de que los componentes jamás tengan las patas abiertas o se podrá considerar "violación de garantía".


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 19, 2019)

Pero en este hilo hay varios colegas daltónicos . Que va de un rojo a un café , imagínate no es lo mismo 560 ohms a 5600 ohms.

Cuántas malas reparaciones por culpa del daltonismo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 19, 2019)

Por suerte no padezco el daltonismo, pero si soy medio miope. (Sin Albur Mexicano)
Así que suelo usar mis ojos de Lince. 




Y ahora dada la tan avanzada reducción de componentes, nada mejor que usar microscopio, y para ver el calentamiento de componentes, nada mejor que una cámara térmica. 
Con eso y una fuente de poder de laboratorio, un circo circote, lo encuentras, porque lo encuentras en cosa de segundos.


----------



## albella (Feb 20, 2020)

Hola, amigos. Este par de resistencias me confunden. Si busco por el código de colores una debe dar 533 ohms y la otra 208 KOhms, pero medidas con el metro, dan 1.1 y 0.3 ohms. ¿Me pueden esclarecer?. Gracias


----------



## frica (Feb 20, 2020)

¿qué colores ves tu? La de arriba yo veo blanco-dorado-plateado-negro-rojo ¿? 
Y la de abajo Marron-Negro-dorado-dorado-verde ¿? El flash cre que despista un poco.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 21, 2020)

A todas luces son 0.2Ω( Rojo, Negro, Plata, Dorado) y 1Ω(Marron, Negro, Dorado, Dorado).


----------



## Scooter (Feb 21, 2020)

10 es marrón negro negro, así que será 1Ω
Marrón uno, negro cero oro por 0,1


----------



## aav (Feb 21, 2020)

Aquí hay algo más que un problema de daltonismo (Que debe estar colaborando también, al menos un poco) 

Quizás también se deben estar usando diferentes códigos posicionales


----------



## frica (Feb 22, 2020)

Bien entonces los colores que yo ví coinciden con los colores que vieron  *Ricbevy *y *Scooter *.
Pero yo es que veo 5 bandas de colores para ambas resistencias. Si uso el código de colores de 5 bandas tengo problemas porque los colores de las resistencias no parecen cuadrar con el código de colores de 5 bandas. 

Ricbevy y Scooter, vosotros habéis usado el código de colores de 4 bandas. ¿Podéis explicarnos porqué y así aprendemos algo nuevo?.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 22, 2020)

No, simplemente lo hice de cabeza y supuse que la quinta era el factor térmico por estar notablemente separada.

Pero no tengo ni idea de si he acertado.


----------



## frica (Feb 22, 2020)

Todo apunta a que si has acertado, ya que tus números coinciden con los del usuario. Pues me interesa bastante aclarar este tema porque claro si veo una resistecia con 5 bandas de colores, pues me voy a mirar en las tablas de 5 bandas. Pero parece que hay algo que desconocía ya que en este caso no parece ajustarse a las bandas de 5 colores. 

¿"factor térmico? ¿qué es eso? La primera vez que lo escucho en relación a las resistencia de bandas de colores.


----------



## aav (Feb 22, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> No, simplemente lo hice de cabeza y supuse que la quinta era el factor térmico por estar notablemente separada.
> Pero no tengo ni idea de si he acertado.



En el sitio de DigiKey (DK) hay un  calculador de resistencias de 4,5 y 6 bandas; desde cualquiera de ellos se accede a los otros calculadores. 

Se que hay otros. En un par que también he visto sucede lo mismo que ahora referiré.

En este calculador la 6ta banda es el factor de variación térmica, DK lo identifica como PPM, supongo que se trata de la variación -en partes por millón o ppm- por cada (°) grado de aumento de temperatura. 
No hay posibilidad de referir PPM en los calculadores de 4 y 5 bandas.
La 6ta banda NO incluye el color verde, tampoco el blanco. Me corrijo, encontré una tabla que lo incluye INVENTABLE 
En los calculadores de 5 bandas el VERDE si es un color posible a ubicar en la 5ta banda PERO no el BLANCO 
Además el DORADO u ORO solo se ofrece como alternativa en la 4ta y 5ta banda y NO en la 3ra, como está en ese caso [si se ofrece el AMARILLo pero es un color opaco y no brillante metalizado; aclaro que a veces sí he visto PLATEADO que se confunde con GRIS, supongo por el tipo de pigmento que "metaliza" el gris "plateándolo" pero no parece ser el caso. También he leído que se usan "bandas" para indicar el tipo constructivo de la resistencia, si es espiralada, de alambre, de carbón u otro material (No tengo mayor información de esto)

_En síntesis *para mi no esta nada claro el valor codificado de esas resistencia*s de las fotos. Quien preguntó también esta con incertidumbre, basta releer los valores que dice identificar por código y como le difieren de los medidos...._


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2020)

frica dijo:


> si veo una resistecia con 5 bandas de colores


 
Muchas veces uso el de 6 bandas y omito la tercera


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 22, 2020)

albella dijo:


> pero medidas con el metro, dan 1.1 y 0.3 ohms. ¿Me pueden esclarecer?. Gracias



el *tester *no miente !! el valor mas cercano es el correcto 

*Saludos ** )*

posdata: el metro es para medir longitud


----------



## Toniki (Sep 29, 2020)

Hola, quisiera comprar el mismo componente de la foto que creo que es una resistencia fusible o resistencia de potencia, no se bien como se llama, la estoy buscando por ebay, aliexpress, etc. Pero no doy con ello, a ver si me podéis echar un cable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2020)

Yo leo 0,33 Ohms = a "R33" y de 1 Watt , no leo nada de temperatura , tal vez del otro lado . . . sinó es una resistencia común.


----------



## ricaurtem (Sep 30, 2020)

¿De cúantos ohmios es esta resistencia?, no distingo bien si es marron o rojo las líneas.

Es de un sensor de alarma para ventana.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 30, 2020)

sin dudarlo de 2k


----------



## ricaurtem (Sep 30, 2020)

Gracias, pude medirlo al fin, y si me daba cerca de los 2K


----------



## enlavida (Ene 14, 2021)

Hola me gustaría que alguien me pudiese decir el valor de una resistencia que tengo que sustituir porque se ha quemado, es de 5 bandas, pero ninguna calculadora de resistencias ni en la tienda de electrónica que hay en mi ciudad han podido averiguarlo. Asimismo, tengo un diodo que tampoco he podido identificar, me gustaría saber si es posible cambiarlo por un 1N4004. Adjunto fotos de los dos componentes.

Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 15, 2021)

Donde esta ubicado todo?
Puede que no sea una resistencia, puede que sea una bobina de 1uH, y la linea mas fina dorada anda a saber que es....
Lo otro, segun *ésta pagina*, puede ser un zener de 3,6V, asi que no, no lo puedes reemlazar con un diodo de uso general


----------



## aav (Ene 15, 2021)

También PODRÍA ser una resistencia si aceptamos que (1) El color que vemos NO es dorado si no amarillo [Todas las bandas parecen brillar en la misma posición por efecto de la luz, y eso podría estar "haciendo" ver el amarillo como dorado] y (2) La primera banda es negra y la última roja

También hago la salvedad que según *ESTA OTRA PÁGINA* hay inductores identificados con 5 bandas *PERO* en ese caso la primera banda *SIEMPRE* sería de color PLATA dado que indicaría que se trata de un producto de uso miltar (EUA) - Así las cosas no encuentro manera de acomodar los colores [y las percepciones] para pensar que es un inductor de 5 bandas.

Para terminar comentar que quizás una imagen, que diera cuenta de la posición relativa de los componentes, podría ayudar a los que saben de esto, a inferir de que se trata por la función que cumpliría.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2021)

Para mi es : marrón negro dorado dorado , eso es 1 Ohm 5% y la banda negra es el coeficiente de temperatura


----------



## sergiot (Ene 15, 2021)

es  de 1 Ohm como dice dosmetros.


----------



## enlavida (Ene 15, 2021)

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, esa resistencia va en serie desde una entrada de 220v a un puente de diodos, es un cargador de móvil concretamente. Si es necesario, subiré más fotos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 15, 2021



DJ T3 dijo:


> Donde esta ubicado todo?
> Puede que no sea una resistencia, puede que sea una bobina de 1uH, y la linea mas fina dorada anda a saber que es....
> Lo otro, segun *ésta pagina*, puede ser un zener de 3,6V, asi que no, no lo puedes reemlazar con un diodo de uso general


Agradezco tu respuesta pero hay 3 más de igual valor que sí conducen en una dirección y no éste que conduce en ambos sentidos. Imagino que forman un puente rectificador, aunque el no encontrar ninguna referencia, me hace dudar. Se trata de un cargador de móvil, éste diodo, se encuentra a la entrada de 220v ac


----------



## sebsjata (Ene 15, 2021)

enlavida dijo:


> esa resistencia va en serie desde una entrada de 220v a un puente de diodos


Entonces si es de 1Ohm, las usan como fusible.


enlavida dijo:


> éste diodo, se encuentra a la entrada de 220v ac


Entonces si lo puedes cambiar por un 1n4004.
Cuando hagas una consulta da detalles para saber de lo que se está hablando, porque sin detalles uno está adivinando.


----------



## fabioosorio (Abr 2, 2022)

Y... acá uno de los negocios limitó el shock de componentes a la necesidad de los alumnos de la escuela técnica.  
Falta de provisión de fabricantes e importadores. En caso de Argentina falta de fábricas de componentes.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 2, 2022)

Lo que pasa es que nadie repara nada y cada vez es más difícil reparar algo. 
La variedad de cosas a tener en stock es infinita y los márgenes no son grandes 
Eso unido a las tiendas on line pues ha llevado a la situación actual.
Durante un momento pensé que estas dos también iban a cerrar pero están bastante estabilizadas, yo diría que les va bien incluso.


----------



## fabioosorio (Abr 2, 2022)

Cuando había una fabriquita de transformadores en el garage de alguna casa... Da nostalgia...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 2, 2022)

Todo eso unido a la falta de ganas de trabajar del españolito medio.. En la tienda de mi ciudad olvídate de pedirles algo, porque siempre se traspapela el pedido o no lo apuntan directamente o no se molestan y te dicen que no se consigue..y es algo que en la web te lo regalan por entrar. 

Esta yo creo que subsiste por los pedidos de la universidad y los cursos de arduino y demás. Antes llegabas y no cabía ni un alfiler, ahora siempre está vacío y aún así tardan en atenderte. 🙄
Y su página web parece hecha por un niño de 5 años. 🤭


----------



## unmonje (Abr 2, 2022)

desfarice dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias. La tabla de códigos la tengo.
> Mi lío venía por el tamaño, el nombre específico ( si lo tiene), o sea lo que viene a ser todo un mundo para mi, que no se nada de electrónica pero como caiga algo desahuciado en mis manos… no puedo evitar intentar darle una segunda vida


Si, muchos se hacen lío por el tamaño, pero es lo que viene de fábrica ¿vió ?


----------



## interhaz (Abr 20, 2022)

Alguien me puede ayudar con el valor de esta resistencia? La tercera franja es plateada y no encuentro calculadora de 5 bandas que tenga este color en el centro.


----------



## Nebulio (Abr 20, 2022)

parece de 29 al 1%, - 0-2-9  x1  1%-  el tercer color tendría que ser blanco, pero como la resistencia es también blanca....
El código de colores debería desaparecer, sólo sirve para liar más, en los condensadores se emplea mucho menos.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 20, 2022)

El valor de esa R es: 0,1 Ohm, 2%

Colores: Marron, Negro, Plata, Rojo


----------



## interhaz (Abr 20, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> parece de 29 al 1%, - 0-2-9  x1  1%-  el tercer color tendría que ser blanco, pero como la resistencia es también blanca....
> El código de colores debería desaparecer, sólo sirve para liar más, en los condensadores se emplea mucho menos.


Nebulio muchas gracias por responder. Pero es una resistencia miliohmios.


mcrven dijo:


> El valor de esa R es: 0,1 Ohm, 2%
> 
> Colores: Marron, Negro, Plata, RojoVer el archivo adjunto 281106


Mcrven. Gracias por la ayuda. Esta resistencia es de 5 bandas y es plata la tercera.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 21, 2022)

Supongo que la última banda es el coeficiente de temperatura.

Así que sería:
Marrón 1
Negro 0
Plata multiplicador x0,01
0,1 Ohm

Rojo tolerancia 2%

Negro factor térmico 250 ppm/K


----------



## Nebulio (Abr 21, 2022)

Pienso que los códigos de colores, deberían de desaparecer pero ya. En los condensadores no los emplean ni los chinos. Además hay gente que los confunde con facilidad y ya no digamos si la resistencia está un poco tostada del calor, ha cambiado de valor y ahora ¿Quién distingue los colores?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2022)

Los colores han funcionado a la perfección durante los ultimos 60 años o más, así que no me parece que no deban usarse.
Claro que hay gente daltónica o con otros problemas de visión que pueden tener inconvenientes, pero se solucionan con un multímetro.
Tambien hay resistencias que se "tuestan" y cuesta leer su valor, pero también tendrían el mismo problema si estuvieran escritas.
en resumen, un caso particular de un problema particular no es base para oponerse a un método que ha funcionado bien durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## Nebulio (Abr 21, 2022)

Lo desconcertante con los códigos de colores en las resistencias, es que no se emplean en las grandes, pero siempre en las pequeñas o minúsculas.
Cuanto más pequeña es la resistencia, más emplean el código de colores.
Las resistencias bobinadas verdes redondas y las blancas rectangulares no llevan ninguna el código de colores.



Por otra parte, si una resistencia está tostada, todavía se puede ver algún número, pero de distinguir colores, nada, se confunden.
Que haya funcionado durante 60 años no quiere decir que sea lo mejor, pero es que cada vez están metiendo más franjas y así lo único que se consigue es confusión. Es mi opinión, pero como ya dicen, para gustos....


----------



## Scooter (Abr 21, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Pienso que los códigos de colores, deberían de desaparecer pero ya. En los condensadores no los emplean ni los chinos. Además hay gente que los confunde con facilidad y ya no digamos si la resistencia está un poco tostada del calor, ha cambiado de valor y ahora ¿Quién distingue los colores?


Es verdad. Eso va a ser así porque tú lo dices.
Bien.

En SMD ya es así, si vas a tener razón.

Para bien o para mal cada oficio tiene su jerga y sus cosas curiosas como los densadores de kpF 

Por un lado es lioso y está mal. Por otro es una suerte, su fuera fácil lo haría cualquiera.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 21, 2022)

En su día tuve un compañero de taller daltónico y era capaz de distinguir incluso mejor que yo las diferentes tonalidades de los colores (escala de grises para el).
Nunca erraba y alguna vez que me preguntó era para confirmar una microduda.

Con años de practica terminas distinguiendo un naranja de un rojo tostado o un rojo tostado de un marrón, los otros suele ser más fácil.
Las letras en las resistencias terminan desapareciendo, tengo unas cuantas con los números borrados.. Y no es cuestión de tener un cajón para cada resistencia, por lo del "frote" de unas contra otras.

Hay que implantar el código de colores en nuestra vida cotidiana. En instalaciones de tiradas de cable "multicolor" ayuda bastante no tener que andar buscando cual es cuál.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 21, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Lo desconcertante con los códigos de colores en las resistencias, es que no se emplean en las grandes, pero siempre en las pequeñas o minúsculas.
> Cuanto más pequeña es la resistencia, más emplean el código de colores.
> Las resistencias bobinadas verdes redondas y las blancas rectangulares no llevan ninguna el código de colores.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281113
> ...


No es ni mejor, ni peor, es lo que se adoptó universalmente, y así las usamos.
De paso, las mas pequeñas (SMD) van con codificación numérica :

Sin embargo, también hay SMD en otro encapsulado con código de Colores !!!!!


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 21, 2022)

Dependiendo del área donde nos desenvolvemos es lo que aparece como "usual", en la mía desde hace años que por el tamaño de los componentes, no hay identificación/marcación, salvo raras excepciones.

Imagen para tomar dimensiones de lo que estoy hablando.


Vista de un sector medio de un PCB de un handy de VHF relativamente moderno.


----------



## interhaz (Abr 27, 2022)

interhaz dijo:


> Alguien me puede ayudar con el valor de esta resistencia? La tercera franja es plateada y no encuentro calculadora de 5 bandas que tenga este color en el centro.


Al parecer no hay conocimiento con este tipo de marcado. Por si acaso alguien necesita saber el valor, la resistencia es de 0.01ohm. Pude medir una buena. Gracias.


----------



## fabioosorio (Abr 27, 2022)

Conocimiento hay, pero a veces contestar obviedades hacen que la calculadora mental falle por un cero, pero la respuesta casi correcta la dieron Mcvrin y Scooter.


Scooter dijo:


> Supongo que la última banda es el coeficiente de temperatura.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281111
> Así que sería:
> Marrón 1
> ...


----------



## Nebulio (Abr 27, 2022)

Compré 38.000 resistencias de 1/8w desde 10 ohmios a 151k hace ya bastante tiempo porque las vendieron en oferta a muy bajo precio, ya que estaban desapareciendo casi todas las tiendas de componentes.
Pues bien, con lo pequeñas que son, encima tienen ¡seis bandas de colores!. Como para esta mirando colores. Cuando quiero saber el valor de una de ellas, pues en algunas no se ve claramente el color más cercano a la punta, pues polímetro y medir.
Por mí, que desaparezca de una vez esta manía de los colores, que en los condensadores no los emplea ya nadie. Afortunadamente, parece que es la tendencia.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 27, 2022)

interhaz dijo:


> Al parecer no hay conocimiento con este tipo de marcado. Por si acaso alguien necesita saber el valor, la resistencia es de 0.01ohm. Pude medir una buena. Gracias.


Ah..., muy bien, 👍
Sería bueno para todos, que tomes esa resistencia buena que tienes, y la conectes al Óhmetro, y nos muestres con una buena imagen completa, el resultado de la medición.


----------



## Nebulio (Abr 27, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Ah..., muy bien, 👍
> Sería bueno para todos, que tomes esa resistencia buena que tienes, y la conectes al Ohmetro, y nos muestres con una buena imagen completa, el resultado de la medición.


Para resistencias de valor tan bajo, os recomiendo construiros el miliohmetro de hasta 0.002 ohmios que he puesto en un hilo, es muy sencillo.
Miliohmetro desde 0.002 a 22 ohmios


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 27, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Para resistencias de valor tan bajo, os recomiendo construiros el miliohmetro de hasta 0.002 ohmios que he puesto en un hilo, es muy sencillo.


Hablo de Óhmetro  que mida todas las escalas, tanto para arriba, como para abajo del Ohm !!!!


----------



## interhaz (Abr 27, 2022)

Quería saber el valor exacto porque es un cargador para batería de litio. Antes de preguntar busqué en varias calculadoras, pero ninguna tiene ese color en la tercera franja, para mi que no tengo mucho conocimiento en esto, cualquier marcación que le hagan es ganancia. 
No tengo cámara para tomar fotos con buena imagen, pero si un UT622 que no se usar muy bien  . El valor lo dejé para los que como yo no sabemos. Colorín Colorado...


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 27, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Ah..., muy bien, 👍
> Sería bueno para todos, que tomes esa resistencia buena que tienes, y la conectes al Óhmetro, y nos muestres con una buena imagen completa, el resultado de la medición.





interhaz dijo:


> No tengo cámara para tomar fotos con buena imagen, pero si un UT622 que no se usar muy bien  . El valor lo dejé para los que como yo no sabemos. Colorín Colorado...


Sin embargo cuando publicaste la resistencia, cuyo valor querías conocer, la imagen que enviaste es muy buena, entonces no veo el inconveniente de que mandes una imagen completa mostrando la medición de la resistencia que dices que está buena. 🧐

Imagen que enviaste al foro


----------



## mcrven (Abr 27, 2022)

interhaz dijo:


> Quería saber el valor exacto porque es un cargador para batería de litio. Antes de preguntar busqué en varias calculadoras, pero ninguna tiene ese color en la tercera franja, para mi que no tengo mucho conocimiento en esto, cualquier marcación que le hagan es ganancia.
> No tengo cámara para tomar fotos con buena imagen, pero si un UT622 que no se usar muy bien  . El valor lo dejé para los que como yo no sabemos. Colorín Colorado...



En mi post #78 coloqué la imagen de uno de los calculadores de resistencias según colores...

¿Será que quieres uno especial, diseñado expresamente para que lo puedas entender a tu manera?


----------



## Nebulio (Abr 28, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Hablo de Óhmetro  que mida todas las escalas, tanto para arriba, como para abajo del Ohm !!!!


No se puede medir resistencias tan bajas como una centésima de ohmio con un polímetro cualquiera porque solamente los cables y las puntas ya tienen casi diez veces más de resistencia y no vale decir que se pone a cero cruzándolos y luego medir la resistencia, porque con valores tan bajos ya tiene más resistencia un simple contacto, hay que apretar mucho y ser muy cuidadoso.
Para valores tan bajos, hay que hacerlo con un medidor especial y aún así, hay que colocar bornas que aprieten bien y hagan un contacto perfecto.
Para valores muy altos, de "Gigaohmios", hay que usar otros aparatos especiales a base de voltímetros electrónicos. Tengo uno que mide hasta 35.000 megaohmios, con tensiones de 5-50-500 voltios a escoger, porque no es lo mismo medir una resistencia usando 5v que 500 para valores tan altos.
Todo este lío viene del uso de colores por fabricantes que a veces las normas se las ponen a su antojo causando confusión.
Con lo fácil que hubiera sido poner 0,01  1%, por ejemplo.
Así que si a alguien le sale el mismo problema y no dispone de un miliohmetro, pues a fiarse de los colores y del fabricante, o darle una intensidad y medir la tensión en los extremos, no queda otra.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 28, 2022)

Sería interesante que leas bien lo que publico 😡 !!!!!
En ningún momento he escrito acerca de medir con un *polímetro* !!!!


----------



## Nebulio (Abr 28, 2022)

Demasiada agresividad hay en este foro, creo que voy a durar poco por aquí,  he encontrado otro mejor.
Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 28, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Demasiada agresividad hay en este foro, creo que voy a durar poco por aquí,  he encontrado otro mejor.
> Saludos


Es que empiezas, pidiendo cambiar normas que se usan y son útiles por muchos años, solo porque a ti no te gusta, el foro tiene reglas y hay que acatarlas.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 28, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Con lo fácil que hubiera sido poner 0,01  1%, por ejemplo.



No sé de donde sacaron ese valor, según colores ( se ven muy bien) y la calculadora lo confirma, el valorde esa Resistencia es de

0,1 Ω y su tolerancia es del 2%


----------



## Nebulio (Abr 28, 2022)

El problema no es el valor, es la agresividad que hay por aquí que cuando se pone algo erróneo ya casi te insultan. Todos nos equivocamos alguna vez y yo el primero, pero no hay por qué ponerse agresivo.
Tampoco pretendo que se cambien las normas y se quiten los colores, el sistema ya lo está haciendo, como casi ha pasado con los condensadores, donde ya nadie emplea colores.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 28, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Tampoco pretendo que se cambien las normas y se quiten los colores, el sistema ya lo está haciendo, como casi ha pasado con los condensadores, donde ya nadie emplea colores.



Aún si todos los integrantes del foro pujáramos por obtener un cambio de normas de algún sistema industrial, no tendríamos el peso suficiente para inducir ese cambio. Así que no tenemos más remedio que seguir la normalización impuesta por la Gran Industria ( DIN, ASA, etc. ).


----------



## sergiot (Abr 28, 2022)

En vez de discutir si el codigo de colores debe existir o no, cosa que mantuvo la electronica durante mas de 60 años, es mas lógico discutir el porque de la denominación a los transistores smd y diodos smd.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 28, 2022)

Volvemos a los mismo. ¿De qué serviría esa discusión? La industria no se enteraría siquiera de nuestra discusión, como tampoco van a molestarse en cambiar las nomenclaturas que están utilizando.


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 28, 2022)

Mi humilde opinión es:
Cuantas veces nos ha pasado que no podemos ver el valor de un capacitor electrolítico porque está junto a otros 10 componentes como sardinas. O un transistor. O un zener o un 1n4007 volteado...
Pienso que poner bandas de colores es la manera más práctica de evitar doblarse los ojos, o ultrajar componentes soldados.

Por otro lado:
Si el valor de la resistencia es tan crítico para el correcto funcionamiento, por ende tan importante de conocer... trato de encontrar el manual del usuario, el esquema, o la información que de el fabricante. Mientras tanto, trato de comprender a la perfección el principio de funcionamiento del dispositivo.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 28, 2022)

Es que es una discusión que no conduce a nada. 
¿Por qué se siguen midiendo los neumáticos en pulgadas?
 Porque si. Si te gusta se miden en pulgadas, si no te gusta se miden en pulgadas.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 28, 2022)

Nunca conducen a nada estas discusiones, por otro lado, la magnitud de una medición no es lo mismo que el modo en leer el valor, el cual es el tema de la discusión, siempre son Ohms, solo que puede ser por numeros o colores, en el caso tuyo Scooter, la presión se puede medir en pulgadas, bares, kg, mmhg y asi varias otras, en estos casos no hay regla general.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 28, 2022)

Me parece que, Scooter se refiere a las dimensiones físicas de los neumáticos, no a la presión de inflado...


----------



## sergiot (Abr 28, 2022)

Ah puedo ser, yo entendi mal entonces.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 28, 2022)

Varias cosas.

Este foro permite libremente expresar una opinion sobre cualquier tema referente a la electrónica, esto incluye debatir sobre cosas existentes como no, cosas que no pueden cambiarse como otras que si, etc.
El discutir por mejorar algo, modificar, etc, también está permitido, y eso no implica que las normas o leyes de cualquier tipo se rompan, cambien o modifiquen, eso simolemente es discutir aobre un tema.

Ahora el punto de la agresividad, ya lo hablé y lo siguen haciendo, una discusion NO es equivalente a denigrar, rebajar, discriminar, insultar, ni nada por el estilo, la discusion es un intercambio de ideas, conocimientos, aportes, etc.

Asi que, discutan sobre temas referente a electrónica, SIN agresión y aceptando que el otro puede tener una opinión muy diferente a las suyas, desde aquí y nuestra imaginación podemos modificar o hacer lo que queramos, ya que en la vida real, es muy dificil que nos tomen en cuenta, seamos la cantidad que seamos, ya que hay varios grupos de personas, mayormente científicos, que se dedican a esos fines...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 28, 2022)

La presión no se mide en pulgadas.
En todo caso en libras / pulgada cuadrada psi.
Normalmente se usa por aquí el kg/cm² porque el Pascal es demasiado pequeño aunque se tiende a usar el HPa


----------

